# Jewel Cichlid eggs



## newbie fishie (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all, 
just found a wack of eggs from the jewels, pulled them from the tank and put them into a hang on breeder with the gravel. My question is, does momma need to be in there with the eggs. Thanks, Scott


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

the parent will raze them natuly jewls are great parents will you sell me some of the fry ??


----------

